# New York in November



## zenie (Aug 9, 2005)

Have been offered the chance to go - friend will be out there and i will have flights and hotel paid for 5 days.   

He says it is very cold though at that time of year and I am wondering whether too or not?

What kind of things can you do in freezing cold New York in November? I'd be by myself most of the time too


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2005)

when we went in march it was around 1/2 dgerees but t was still fab, just take a thick coat/layers and your fine

cold weather doesn't stop you doing anything

bloody hell, just go  its a great city


----------



## zenie (Aug 9, 2005)

I know I really wanna go and have always wanted too   

I just hate the cold but I guess a free trip is worth it. 

Where's the best places to go or 'must sees' while I'm over?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2005)

I went in Feb/march and the coldest it got was -10 and snow everywhere didnt spoil my enjoyment at all!


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I know I really wanna go and have always wanted too
> 
> I just hate the cold but I guess a free trip is worth it.
> 
> Where's the best places to go or 'must sees' while I'm over?



meet up with other u75ers (which is what we did) just don't get so drunk (like I did) you have to be taken home early 

walk EVERYWHERE its so much better for seeing things you want to etc


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2005)

But yeself an NY City pass costs about £25 and gets you into the MoMA,The Guggenheim,Top of the Empire State,a boat trip round Manhattan,USS Intrepid/Concorde and the Natural History Museum,excellent value.
If ya gonna ride the subway get a week pass about £12 and gets you as much travel as you want on bus and subway.


----------



## D (Aug 9, 2005)

oh, don't let the cold stop you! It's just winter...and the weather's been fucked recently anyway, so it might be 60 degrees - you never know!

There's an endless number of things to do.  Look at the editor's guide.  Read previous threads.  Look at a guide book.  Pick up a copy of Time Out and/or The Village Voice.

Say hello to my mum and dad.  Oh, wait, they'll be in Florida escaping the cold.


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Aug 10, 2005)

Fear not. NYC usually doesn't start freezing over until the end of the year. For the past several years, the average temperature in November has been around 40-45 degrees Fahrenheit and snowless. 

But if you do get "stuck" on a frigid day, check out the museums and historic houses (the Metropolitan Museum and the Whitney are two personal favourites; the Merchant House on 29 East 4th Street and the Morris-Jumel Mansion further uptown on East 160 Street are the city's best kept secrets--and comfortably heated too!) Should you not feel like culture-vulturing, check out the Editor's superb list of cafes and bars.  

Now, if those fail to work, there's always the marathon that warms both feet and spirit. Mark your calendar for the 6th of November.

Have a wonderful stay in my hometown


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> What kind of things can you do in freezing cold New York in November? I'd be by myself most of the time too


It is a fantastic time to go - Central Park in the autumn (sorry 'fall') is beautiful. Check out my photos from last November: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/index.html


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2005)

New York in winter is fantastic. Get yourself a proper duvet coat - you can hire them if you don't know anyone who can lend you one. New York is one of the best cities in the world to wander round in on your own. Just sitting in the window of a cafe and people watching is endless fun. And there are tons of shopping opportunities - even if it's just window shopping! You'll have a great time.


----------



## Derian (Aug 10, 2005)

Another great place to go on a cold day is the Frick Collection (1 E. 70th St). You can walk through Central Park to get there. Not your normal kind of art gallery, more like the Wallace Collection as it's a mansion. Vermeers on the stairs etc. Lovely place.


----------



## zenie (Aug 10, 2005)

Ooh thanks guys didn't expect to see so many posts when I came back to check   

Will check th elinks and have a good old think about what I wanna do and how my friends plans will affect what I do.

Meet up with some NY Urban75rs could be a laugh


----------



## mhendo (Aug 11, 2005)

November is an absolutely beautiful month in the US North-East. In fact, i think it's about my favourite time of year. My first visit to New York was in November/December, and i can't think of a better time to go. Far better than the sweltering days of July/August.

It will be cool, but not really cold. After looking on a few different websites, it seems that they all agree that the average low in NYC in November is 41F (about 5C), and the average high is 54F (about 12C). In my opinion, that's perfect temperatures for walking around a city like New York; not cold enough to be shivering, and not so warm that you get all sweaty and uncomfortable.

Now, i should add that my NYC experience has not been typical for November, if the rainfall statistics are any indication. Every time i've been to New York in November, there has been virtually no rain at all, and the days have been beautiful and clear. But, according to a few different websites, the city averages around 3.8 to 4.4 inches of rain in November. So make sure you take a brolly or something.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh, it can _really_ piss down in November!


----------



## zenie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ooh bloody hell    *runs to buy galoshes (sp?)*

Lovely pic Ed - looks all romantic *swoon*

Will have to do me research into all things cultural.


----------



## twinkle (Aug 15, 2005)

there's absolutely no reason not to come - a free trip to new york?! are you mad?


----------



## zenie (Aug 16, 2005)

I spoke t him last night and tried to drop it into converstaion but he was either being naive or not wanting to ask again as last time I stupidly said 'I can't do that'  (Thinking he would say 'sure you can' )  

I guess he's not the badgering sort   

What have I done   

Will have to seduce him mwah ha ha


----------



## AmeriKenArtist (Aug 25, 2005)

*December Photos in NYC*

Here are some pics from a walk my son and I took at the end of December last year! http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ameri...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## DialT0ne (Aug 29, 2005)

go for it! NY in novemeber is awesome. visit the parks and go ice skating. and the clubs/bars


----------



## monkeyhead (Sep 3, 2005)

they let you wear coats in New York


----------

